# New To The Forum? Start Here



## Chromejob

Just joined? Found a thread here and wanted to respond? Got a burning question and you're sure that this crowd's got the answer?

There are just a few things you need to know to use this forum well. Read the following links (heck, bookmark them in your browser along with the forum index), and you'll be fully prepared to participate.




 *Read the Forum Guidelines.* Just a quick page, not the huge declarations of principles by wannabe Kanes that you find elsewhere. It won't take long to read, and you'll avoid embarrassment if you know the few rules the host asks members to follow.

=> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules

 *Search is your friend.* Before you post a question, take a moment to see if that inquiry has already cropped up -- often, it has. No one expects you to scour the forum bow to stern before asking, but if you can say that you've devoted 10 minutes to looking, much will be forgiven. A little effort earns credibility; impatience and laziness are not virtues to introduce yourself with.

=> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=search


*Posting a pic isn't hard, but requires attention. * The forum has a superb thread which explicitly explains how to post a pic in a topic. It's a quick read, and will be worth the time.

=> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0

Here's a thread dedicated to *posting pics that aren't your own*.

=> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40317&st=0

And here's a thread with some *photography tips on taking a great watch photo*. If you're asking for opinions or help for a watch in your possession, a good quality pic makes all the difference. You reap what you sow.

=> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=4626&st=0

 Finally,... *introduce yourself! * Let us know what you've got, what you're interested in, and what led you to our humble forum.

=> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showforum=26


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Good post David :thumbsup:

I think if possible it should be pinned :wink2:


----------



## feenix

Nice post. Could do with this going out in the confirmation email. :notworthy:


----------



## Sailor99

Speaking as a newbie, a very useful guide. Particularly the watch photo tips - something I have struggled with already. Every forum has it's own jargon, this one at least as much as others, and the search helps immensely here. Indeed I was telling the 710 how I had to search to find out what 710 meant. Then she clipped me round the ear when I told her the 710 story, doh!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

Excellent post - the tips on photography are especially useful to newbies like I was a few weeks back.

My only question is that there are still references to dialup modems and lo-res monitors and I wonder if a survey of members might uncover that these are almost extinct?


----------



## martinzx

That deserves to be pinned, well done! :thumbsup:

all the best Martin


----------



## AbingtonLad

*Just one thing to add:*

Please don't make your first post a request for some kind of watch valuation. In most cases asking 'How much is this watch worth?' is no different to asking 'How long is a piece of string?'

There's no right answer and you are likely to get some unexpected responses!

Only joking of course. I think.


----------



## TimC

I found this very usefull - thank you for posting this help and advice


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Great post David. Hopefully will save lots of newbies lots of time.


----------



## jpjsavage

Thanks, a great guide to getting started here. Should have read it earlier!


----------

